# Removing Bees from Wall Cavity??



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

I just did my first cut out today, so by no means am I experienced. But we opened the wall and carefully cut and lifted each comb out and then rubber banded them into empty frames and then placed them into the brood box. I didn't see the queen but I think I got almost all and I figure if I missed or killed her with eggs they will hopefully make a new one. Also get a bee vac if possible.. Have fun!


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

Where is this cutout? I live in Midland


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Being a playhouse it is probably 2X4 construction. Which means you are going to find a 18 to 24 inch space 3 1/2" deep the comb will probably be overlaid at an angle. When I work this type of cut out I try to look the hive over as soon as I open up the hive look for the entrance and any escape routes. I like to get these blocked off by cramming plastic walmart bags into them. Then I smoke the perimeter good. my hope is to send the queen to the center. I begin cutting the comb from the perimeter placing honey comb in a bucket, and banding brood comb into frames. I like to have a queen clip so if I see the queen I can Isolate her to ensure she does not get lost or injured through the process. once all is done place the queen clip in the hive and leave it by the cutout until late in the day. As evening approaches I close up the hive and vacuum up any bees clustered at the hive sight. 

Beestudant; recently posted asking to observe/Participate in a cutout. I would get in touch with him Maybe you two can get together and both of you will benefit. a cut out is far nicer to do with a helping hand.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Tote?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I suggest youtube videos on removals..... and lots of them before you attempt the removal.


----------



## pyro-1955 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I suggest youtube videos on removals..... and lots of them before you attempt the removal.


I watched a few videos last night, they showed cutting the comb and banding into frames, Initially I was thinking more like a swarm, the videos helped allot, I have plenty of empty frames to take, these bees actually were there initially as a swarm, they thought the swarm left, however, realized last week, they had moved in. I do not expect to find to much comb, as they have not been there more than a few weeks. Should be interesting.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

pyro-1955 said:


> I do not expect to find to much comb, as they have not been there more than a few weeks. Should be interesting.


Famous last words Expect the unexpected. For instance, there may have been a previous hive there, & "the swarm" capitalized on what was already there. Also depending on the size of "the swarm" moving in, they can build a lot of comb fast. I still don't understand the tote.


----------



## pyro-1955 (Apr 13, 2015)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Famous last words Expect the unexpected. For instance, there may have been a previous hive there, & "the swarm" capitalized on what was already there. Also depending on the size of "the swarm" moving in, they can build a lot of comb fast. I still don't understand the tote.



I was thinking of using a tote, like would be used to transport a swarm on a branch or something similar, I was totally not thinking about cutting out the comb and putting it in frames, being a newbie, did not even think of it, that is until watching a couple of the video's... Funny thing is watching the people in the video cutting comb and removing bees out of a wall without any gloves, hood, etc... I will try to video and take pictures of this escapade, it could be a world's funniest fail....


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Check out Bee Removal Tutorial on youtube by Out of a Blue Sky. He goes over a lot of the equipment you will want on hand for your cut out. I did my first a couple weeks ago. My situation was different, though and it was much more difficult than expected. Yours shouldn't be as bad. Fieldsofnaturalhoney is right, though. There may be much more than you think. I thought I would have it easy cutting some dry wall and a little comb. 7 hours, 6 lbs of bees and 60 lbs of full honey comb later I realized I was wrong. I was glad I had a friend along to help. At least I have plenty of honey to share with everyone I know.


----------

